# profession



## NurturedBellyDoula (Dec 11, 2011)

I wanted to be a labor and delivery nurse. In college I was stuck with social work and criminal justice. Graduated.with two bachelors. Had a baby and became a birth doula but still work in the social work field. I want to be a Midwife eventually.


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Dec 11, 2011)

I set up my own complementary therapy business back in Sept 2009 but it's still very slow (my clients do come back but not as often as they need to), so I took on some cleaning when my daughter got married and moved out and I am now also a project/community worker (really didn't want to have to work for anyone ever again, but needs must).  I started making soaps and creams so that I can eventually (hopefully) sell.


----------



## Moonblossom (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm a Registered Nurse doing Charge on a Medical Surgical Floor.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 11, 2011)

NurturedBellyDoula said:
			
		

> I wanted to be a labor and delivery nurse. In college I was stuck with social work and criminal justice. Graduated.with two bachelors. Had a baby and became a birth doula but still work in the social work field. I want to be a Midwife eventually.



I gave birth to my son at home with a wonderful midwife. She made it a beautiful experience for me and hubby. I wish you all the best in your endeavor to someday become one.   

IrishLass


----------



## dieSpinne (Dec 11, 2011)

I began with college intentions of pursuing a career in Computer Science, and left college before completing my degree to get a job in that field.
After many years as a programmer, I finally went back to school, completed my C.S. degree and got a Psychology bachelors degree for kicks... I had a brief dalliance with Psycholinguistics research when I was pursuing my PhD; unfortunately I realized that, though fascinating, Psycholinguistics is not the field for me so I went back to Computer Science.
Now I am a software developer again and very happy with it.


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 11, 2011)

I have been a lot of things over the years, but am now happy to say and loving my new profession that I work in Aged Care, I am however extending my knowledge and going to Uni and studying to become a registered Nurse, I still want to work in Aged care but I would also like to work in Acute care as well , then eventually travel Australia working in the outback


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Dec 15, 2011)

I did some cattle station work out west for a while, also worked at an eatery, worked in aged care. But my ultimate goal was to become a stay at home mum and wife.....I was blessed with both. 

Now our daughter (18 yrs old) has left the nest and I stay at home, take care of things around the home, soap, work out and a few other things. DH and I get to celebrate our 38th birthday in February 2012 and we're both still young to enjoy it   i'm not sure what my plans are for the future, DH and I will be increasing our Martial arts/fitness training which can be pretty demanding so maybe we'll plan around that.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 16, 2011)

I wanted to be a vet ... but doing some work at the local vet clinic during school holidays soon had me changing my mind, as I realised I couldn't cope with that job.

So ... went to uni and completed a commerce degree majoring in accounting.  Decided during my third year that I didn't have the discipline to be an accountant and follow all those rules, so did an extra year and became a high school teacher instead.  Loved that job for 15 years, then my hubby, me and our two kids started moving and working around the world.

In somje countries it was illegal for me to work, but I usually got involved in the 'human sciences' and did some counselling.

I'm now settled in South Australia and working as a Correctional Officer as the Officer in charge of Home detention.


----------



## ladydiana (Dec 16, 2011)

I work for the federal government at the Office of Personnel Management (OPM) in the Federal Investigative Services. I am also currently working on my BS in Criminology.


----------



## kharmon320 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm a registered nurse.  I originally wanted to be an actuary.  I mean really... who wants to be an actuary???  It was obvious pretty quickly that I wasn't cut out for that.  Had so many math/computer credits converted to a C.S. degree.  Never worked in that field.  Worked in banking, then went back to school for RN. 

I graduated 13 years ago.  Worked as a peds hematology/oncology nurse for 5 years, then 6 years in Labor & Delivery, now working as a transplant case manager for Bone Marrow Transplant for almost 3 years.  

But.. I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.   My dream is to retire to the NC mountains, grow my own food, have some goats, etc., etc.  However, 2 kids who need to go to college in 7 - 10 years have insured that dream will be delayed for a while.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 17, 2011)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> NurturedBellyDoula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had both mine at home with a midwife too.


----------



## saltydog (Dec 28, 2011)

After high school I did two years in a Fine Arts program, during which I worked in a hospital doing clerical work. I ended up working at that hospital for 21 years. I met my husband and didn't want to leave him to further my art career.

Then, when I was 35 (and done having our babies,)  I went to school to become a licensed massage therapist and have been doing that since I graduated in 2006.  I love to work one on one with people and have great results with people with chronic pain. It's an extremely rewarding job, and one of the best decisions I've ever made.


----------



## Deda (Dec 28, 2011)

I make soap.  In the last 10 years its been my only job, except for when I worked at a small cosmetics company to learn the back end stuff and gain some practical experience for when I started my own company.

Oh, and I owned a Skateboard shop, but all I did was oversee - we started the shop so our kids could work, learn and gain some experience.  We closed a few years ago after we lost our sublet lease to a dollar store chain (yes, everyone needs another Dollar Store!)  I've kept all the accounts active and the kiddos are talking about reopening State Ten Boardshop.


----------

